

Ask HN: Payment services for non-US companies - manuelflara

Stripe and BrainTree (to name two) seem amazing, but as always, they're only for US companies. How about we list all the (good) e-payment companies available to non-US companies? I'm personally interested in companies that let you charge customers several times (different amounts) once they put their credit card number (not just recurring payments, but at any time), but it would still be interesting to find out any good payment company, you never know.
======
manuelflara
I'll start with one that I know well, as I've been using it for over a year.
CommerceGate.com

I've used them for an adult business so for anyone out there interested, they
accept those (although with a commission way higher than usual). They let you
use your own template/design for the order page, take international orders (of
course) and overall I have no complains about them.

